# Im new can you help me ID these fish



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

not sure if im posting this photo right


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

OB Peacocks.


----------



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

that looka like it! thanks!


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

OB peacock crossed with a german red, or eureka etc.
so it still retains its OB traits but has alot more red on the head from its other parent

the other one looks like a yellow peacock hybrid. theres a few gold ones around but this one shows slight OB markings too. there just mixed OB's really. but they look great! nicert than some of the regular peacocks.
i say theyre mixed because almost all OB peacocks have a blue face and a light creamy orange body with black markings etc.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

i found a pic,
yours are cool looking most just look like this


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> OB peacock crossed with a german red, or eureka etc.
> so it still retains its OB traits but has alot more red on the head from its other parent
> 
> the other one looks like a yellow peacock hybrid. theres a few gold ones around but this one shows slight OB markings too. there just mixed OB's really. but they look great! nicert than some of the regular peacocks.
> i say theyre mixed because almost all OB peacocks have a blue face and a light creamy orange body with black markings etc.


OB Peacocks are simply mixes to begin with. Mixing it with something else, and you still have spots, you still have OB Peacocks.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Seeing that OB's are mixed with mbuna you can't for sure say where the red is comming for in the fish. *** seen some that spawned were pink, This was before all the strawberry peacocks were poping up.

On that note I went into a LFS Sunday that I haven't been to in almost a year for good reasons.
The guy that owns the place was there and he was trying to sell wild caught strawberry peacocks, I asked where the capture point was and he said nagra. I replyed with wow really? Im pretty sure there man made. Not going back there till next year.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

danielratti said:


> Seeing that OB's are mixed with mbuna you can't for sure say where the red is comming for in the fish.


OB's "could" be mixed with mbuna. Another theory is they are derived from Paralabidochromis chromogynos. Nobody knows for certain.


----------



## sccichlids (Dec 28, 2008)

so is the bottom line they are hybrids?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I see Paralabidochromis chromogynos in them. Those are cool looking fish i can see why they would cross.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Man made is a better used word.


----------

